# Are All Baby Cockatiels Hatched With Pink Feet



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Ok this may sound weird, ive assisted hatched 3 chicks, but i dont pay attention to the feet, Are all baby cockatiels hatched with pink feet, and then darken to the grey as they get older. and if so when do they start to darken, i have a 12 day old stunted baby its eyes opened at 9 days of age it has pink feet, and only 1 other sibling has pink feet and that one is 18 days old. the rest have grey feet.


----------



## j-9 (Mar 12, 2010)

Mine are just 16 dayish....and I just noticed (yesterday) toenail colors changing to gray on two......but I know nothing....just my observation of this clutch


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

no hun that helps more than you know because that means thefeet do turn grey as they go fro hatchlings to older.


----------



## Fairydust125 (Sep 9, 2009)

i think it also depends on the mutation..like if it's a lutino or a pied the feet can be lighter


----------



## Cheryl (Dec 27, 2008)

I do believe all babies are hatched with pink feet and they darken as they age (if they are meant to darken, that is).


----------

